

Lenovo IdeaPad U1 Hybrid: laptop screen detaches into multitouch slate - pavlov
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/05/lenovo-ideapad-u1-hybrid-hands-on-and-impressions/

======
notauser
That's sort of similar to what I would build if I were in charge of the Apple
iTablet project.

A light-weight ~13 inch screen with a built in stand that you could use as a
wireless second screen for your macbook (/pro).

When the laptop was turned off or out of range it would retain access to a
cache of your e-mails and some of your media. Throw in wifi, a web browser and
a note pad and you get a useful accessory rather than a stand alone pointless
gadget.

